# Mine is uploading something!



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Twice in the last two days I've had a situation where my internet ground to a halt. Yesterday when I looked at my Ubiquiti I could tell it was caused by a spike in upload, but I couldn't figure out which device it was. I assumed it was my phone because I had just taken a video a few minutes earlier and figured it was uploading to iCloud. But today it was just random and when I checked the Ubiquity this time I could tell it was something on my special IoT SSID. It just showed a MAC address so I couldn't tell what it was again, but I dug into the menus and found one that listed a manufacturer as "TiVo". The only device I have made by TiVo that is on that IoT SSID is the Stream 4K. All the rest are wired. 

I'm not sure if it's one of the dozens of apps I installed/side loaded when testing, or if it's the TiVo itself, but it's uploading something. I don't have anything sensitive on that device, and the IoT network blocks it from talking to anything else on the network, so I'm not too worried. But it's trying to upload something and it's killing my internet connection for a couple of minutes while it does it. 

Anyone else seeing anything weird like this?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, supposedly over 500mb recently


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm putting it in a restricted user group with limited upload bandwidth for now, think on it some more


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

We just spent an hour watching again, no large uploads this viewing session (well 58mb instead of 500+ anyway)
I thought maybe it was doing an Android system backup to Drive, like a phone would do, maybe optimized by TiVo but there's nothing in Drive.

Trying to think of an app that will record which process is uploading


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Message from the Chinese govt:

"arr your data berongs to us"


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Message from the Chinese govt:
> 
> "arr your data berongs to us"


Don't make me laugh. Poking electronically around in your home is not exclusively a Chinese thing.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Mines doing the same thing... I have been unplugging it while not in use, had it on for about 35 minutes today and it was constantly uploading- usually around .2 - 1 Mbps. It uploaded 97MB and downloaded 1.7GB during my session today. Its kind of a big problem for me A) suspicious that its always uploading B) My upload speeds are slow during the day (recently in the past months my 10 Mbps upload has been reduced to 2-3 Mbps) and can really slow my internet down. I dont have any sideloaded apps either. I have a few basic apps - Netflix, Amazon prime, Disney+, and a couple others.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Im wondering if you are using plex or kodi if its taking snapshots of whats being viewed and sent somewhere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have Plex and Kodi installed for testing but don’t actually use them. Maybe I'll uninstall


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you guys done the massive de-TiVo tasks and seen if it is still uploading a lot?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't. After changing some things on my network to prevent devices from flooding my uplink and slowing my whole connection yo a crawl I haven’t given it much thought. I haven’t really been using the Stream much so if it is tracking my usage all they're getting is data that I'm not using it much.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I havent "de-tivoed" it either. I use google wifi and they dont really have much qos on there. All I can do is completely disable a device from connecting or give 1 device priority data. Due to my newly throttled upload speed during the day I have to even disable my Ring doorbells and flood light cams. So using the tivo stream 4k during the day is out of the question


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Are there data utilization (upload and download) android apps that could be sideloaded and provide specifically which app/service is using data?


----------

